# Razer debut Blade, "World's first true gaming laptop"



## Tenida (Sep 19, 2011)

Razer Blade Gaming Laptop Announced! – After making up the heat for a few days with its “The PC game is not dead,” the specialist of gaming accessories has announced the Razer Blade, a 17.3-inch laptop upscale for players. The company is well-known for its Mice, e.g Razer 4G mouse.
Razer Blade Gaming Laptop Comes in No time
*i.imgur.com/Os9J0.jpg

After the accessories, Razer has indeed to announce the upcoming release on U.S. the Razer Blade laptop, its first laptop to be logical for the public gamers. In recent days, the U.S. manufacturer was working to raise public expectations, including through a full range of publicity reserved for very serious in the Wall Street Journal, announcing that no, the PC game is not death.
Razer Blade Gaming Laptop Specs

Teasing campaign resulted in the presentation of the Razer Blade, a 17.3-inch gaming laptop which combines a configuration able to attract gamers to a particular design and licked some refinements unexpected as the presence of a touchscreen the side of the keyboard.
*
    2.8GHz Intel Core i7 2640M Processor
    8GB 1333MHz DDR3 Memory
    17.3″ LED Backlit Display (1920×1080)
    NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M with NVIDIA Optimus Technology
    2GB Dedicated GDDR5 Video Memory
    Built-in HD Webcam
    Integrated 60Wh Battery
    320GB 7200rpm SATA HDD
    Wireless Network 802.11 b/g/n Compatible
    16.81″x10.9″x0.88″; 6.97lbs*

*i.imgur.com/zdZaA.jpg
The Razer Blade presents itself as a 17.3-inch frame, with 2.2 cm thick, seems especially fine for a PC gamer listed in the segment. The details which according to Razer make a difference is the presence, alongside the green backlit keyboard, a color touch screen and a dozen function keys LED display making it possible to customize the look . Integration that is logically at the expense of the numeric keypad usually present on the computers of this size.

Razer has hired a certain awesome talent, including the people behind OQO, and the engineers from Apple, Dell and others. These were operating into stealth mode for three years, been working on a certain number of projects which were finally canned for not meeting the standard for Razer. Razer Blade will be great coming out, and it is certainly a product stand out for $2,800 in the market for PC games.
*i.imgur.com/tMiWn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BYbLf.jpg
[YOUTUBE]jSFMaCOeFas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 19, 2011)

Very old news
Anyways,


Spoiler



*img820.imageshack.us/img820/2450/razerlaptopgaming.png


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 19, 2011)

Too much for a gaming laptop


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2011)

Old news


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2011)

Only for the filthy, stinking rich.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 19, 2011)

^ I have been following this too. The price is still under wraps right.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 20, 2011)

Doesn't look too spectacular.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2011)

Not at all worthy!!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2011)

Not at all worthy for us....but only for the stinking rich. Its worth more than my kidneys.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2011)

I guess its something just to show-off rather than to play games!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont have 3 kidneys


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2011)

^^


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

@Ishu Gupta: nice way to prove the waste of money.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 20, 2011)

****, that looks hot.
but i agree with 


Ishu Gupta said:


> Very old news
> Anyways,
> 
> 
> ...



the price is too much, and none of us has a spare kidney lying around.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 20, 2011)

1. Old news
2. Razer once again showed what a bunch of $#!theads they are
3. They just hurt the cause of PC Gaming further**
4. They are trying very hard to be the Apple of Gaming
5. They just proved their bias against left-handed people
6. A desperate attempt at making Alienware look cheap
7. Most importantly, this isn't even newsworthy

**They had launched an ad campaign 'PC Gaming is Not Dead'. Other than parts and specifications, price had always been one of the biggest thorns in PC Gaming's backside.
If they were trying to promote PC gaming, they should have released this at a $1000 price range and outfoxed all other gaming laptop makers.

So their Title should've been: 'PC Gaming is Not Dead*' (notice the asterisk)
As the footnote: *Terms & Conditions Applied
In T&C:You may purchase this product to help us kill PC Gaming.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^Haha why do you say so. 
As a gaming peripheral maker they are pretty good. I really loved the concept they had. Anyone thinking a gaming PC would be cheap is being naive. 

Love this point 





> 5. They just proved their bias against left-handed people


   

But on a serious note, I am not sure but I feel they are based in South east asia and hence have a strong affinity for MMORPGs and such. Thats the only bias I have seen. Being one who does play such games, I love this bias 

I would get one when my PC gets old and the concept picks up. Anyone who plays these "life-draining" mmorpg(s) knows the value of having all "50" hotkeys neatly laid out. Ah bliss!

We don't yet know the price. There is no official confirmation anywhere. I had already anticipated it to be around the 80000 mark.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 20, 2011)

^^
Ok Ok !!

The Hotkeys placement is alright.

But if they really want to bring GAMING to Indian Market. They seriously need to re-think 

1. On the pricing factor.

2. On the specs of the laptop itself.

3. I don't see any innovative feature, other then HOTKEYS. They need to make it more user friendly.

4. Battery Life ??


----------



## Sarath (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think anyone thinks beyond the US market while making such products. But then you get 60k awesome gaming notebooks there while we get the same above a lakh. 

I agree with this is only for the rich part.

I think everyone is overlooking a few finer aspects and stuck on to the general what is the price and what is the specs part. 

~We don't know what OS this runs. If its Wins then it is just as good/bad as any other. If its propriety then it benefits from the feature what we see in consoles- "optimization". Games optimised for the OS will run faster with less hardware requirements. That adds to another problem; the number of games will be mearge hence not every developer will look at optimising it for this gaming machine. 

~However that is not a problem for a lot of people. If you play MMORPGs then I needn't explain. But for the rest, if you play something like WoW then a laptop+propriety OS+ WoW + hotkey mapping is like a divine gift. Things like "it cant run CoD etc" are null points. For such people, even if it doesn't play any other game it makes no difference at all. Since it is more likely to support RTS and RPGs it will most likely be a win-win situation for such guys. But I wont be so sure they would cater to just one section of gamers.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ~We don't know what OS this runs. If its Wins then it is just as good/bad as any other. If its propriety then it benefits from the feature what we see in consoles- "optimization".


PC Gaming = Windows. Otherwise they should call it a new console.



> ~However that is not a problem for a lot of people. If you play MMORPGs then I needn't explain. But for the rest, if you play something like WoW then a laptop+propriety OS+ WoW + hotkey mapping is like a divine gift. Things like "it cant run CoD etc" are null points. For such people, even if it doesn't play any other game it makes no difference at all. Since it is more likely to support RTS and RPGs it will most likely be a win-win situation for such guys. But I wont be so sure they would cater to just one section of gamers.



Get a medium end laptop and a Razer Naga. Mouse > Touchpad and you can buy 3 of these and still have cash to spare.
Win so you can actually do some work sometimes.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

If its windows then it sucks as usual. I just re-read everything about them and it runs on windows. I am saddened. 

Just a week back I switched to my PS3 since gaming on my PC was so bugging. 

They should have created a propriety OS. Get WoW developed for this and we are done. 

Still hotkey mapping with an extra screen for guides and strategy builders is cool. If it can be used for in-game chat then it will be awesome. For 2800 in $ it sucks. 1500 would have been good. 

Razer Nostromo + Naga + Dual screen setup = well would be good too and give the same experience as the lappy above. But hotkey mapping is a pain.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> They should have created a propriety OS.



Multiple OS's would give developers' pain to start everything from scratch. Improving a current platform (may be its windows or whatever ) is better idea rather than to create another one. If every one starts going with developing a proprietory OS, then it would leave customers with confusion and frustration to chose from , just like filling engg or MBA entrance forms (they are so many)  
PS- If a proprietory OS is created, then it would be a hectic task for current games to recode them to support that very OS. Obviously if a proprietory OS is created, then its pretty sure that it'd be focussed at some specific section of games, and that would be kind of biased way.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

I said that because as a platform the consoles do not run MMORPGs and RTS games. There is an entire genre of games that is completely devoid of in these consoles. But they run every other game well, without worrying about, will the hardware support it etc. The PCs have the advantage of playing these games but they are not optimised to do so.

I am aware of the problems of propriety SW but PC gaming sucks because you are making a system that was not purpose built do something like gaming. Its a lot more fussier than it has to be. I think there should be something at the windows(OS) level
where games run on a seperate gaming version of windows perhaps. 
Because when you are gaming, almost everything else running on the PC is bloatware and interferes with the gaming experience.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 21, 2011)

Well consoles and Pc's are better suited for the games which are easier to play on. I mean you can't even think of playing FPS on consoles, same way racing and FIFA like games have awesome gameplay on consoles. Different games have diff requirements.



> they(PC) are not optimised to do so.



Can you explain this, how ?



> a system that was not purpose built do something like gaming



But it has developed to a stage where *it is* developed for gaming purposes, especially, like consoles, like alienware.



> I think there should be something at the windows(OS) level
> where games run on a seperate gaming version of windows perhaps.



It may happen in future, but OS's are day-today getting multi-role sorts, supporting all works without a hitch, so there's less chances of it.



> when you are gaming, almost everything else running on the PC is bloatware and interferes with the gaming experience.



Not really, everything is under your control in a pc, you can get rid of them.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I answered a similar question many months ago. Hmm will try again.

A game developer would have to worry less about what your hardware setup is while coding a game on a PC but not when for a console. Today when you talk about the PS3 hardware, you would laugh at it if it were a PC config. I don't even know if any of the current games would run on it in the Windows form. 
Basically if I buy a 50k system it becomes obsolete very soon. I soon have to step down the settings in a few years. This is something I dislike. Hardware keeps getting faster at a pace that you cannot upgrade. 

In simpler words when I fire up a game the CPU and GPU are not exclusively powering the game. They run the various background apps that have nothing to do with gaming at all. I have a fairly powerful system but PC gaming doesn't have to be that expensive. 

On another note, I wasn't even aware of the FPS genre during my console days. I found it very weird that all you can see is a hand holding a gun  It was only Quake back then and then Crysis after many years. I think I have played FPS on the console. The controls are bad but still enjoyable. Its the same as playing a racing game on PC.
However I was hoping "Kinect" and "Move" would bring realistic FPS gaming to consoles. A gun attachment and move would have been awesome. But my move is sitting idle and awaiting its death. I think it would have been so much better to play an FPS with a gun accessory.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> In T&C:You may purchase this product to help us kill PC Gaming.



 nice one dude. 
<3 it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarath, all my friends from around the globe agree that it is overpriced.

A similar alienware costs $1300 in USA, so there.

Razer is a US company through and through. Their build quality is worse than nearly every other gaming peripheral manufacturer.

Your mouse from letsbuy is just a single example.

Their last good product in terms of build quality was the DeathAdder.

You are naive to think that PC gaming cannot be cheap. people using 35k rigs here have proved it time and again 

Razer, if you want to help revive PC Gaming, *Stop trying to be the rotten apple of gaming!!!!!!!*

Might as well stuff your head up your arsehole and get insurance money (fraudulently) than sell this piece of $#!t.

------------------------------

Also, the screen is 17". Resolution is 1080p IIRC. How can a stupid GT555M handle metro 2033 on it when even a GTX 580 gets hit in its crotch by that game? Even Crysis 2 maxed will create problems.

If you guys liked the previous post, please leave it an approval rating


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2011)

@Sarath-



> Basically if I buy a 50k system it becomes obsolete very soon. I soon have to step down the settings in a few years. This is something I dislike. Hardware keeps getting faster at a pace that you cannot upgrade.



Well, i will count that a positive to PCs. See, consoles are *made* for gaming, so you can't directly compare this way them to PCs. Plus *becoming obsolete means different to everybody.* Like my old P4 pc is doing fine from 5 yrs for my home purpose, and will do fine for next at least 3 yrs. But for a hardcore-die hard gamer, even a 590 SLI will become obsolete after 6 months. So this is something uneven. Otherwise, as ExtremeGamer said, even a 50k system will do fine for enjoyable gaming at fair enough settings.




> In simpler words when I fire up a game the CPU and GPU are not exclusively powering the game. They run the various background apps that have nothing to do with gaming at all.



Well, slowly and slowly this is happening. I suppose you know, as compared to XP, in 7, when OS detects a game running, more resources are allocated to it by managing with other resource hoggers. A day will come soon, when all un-necessary processes and bloatwares will automatically close after a game is opened. Just the game will run!



> I have a fairly powerful system but PC gaming doesn't have to be that expensive.



Point no 1




> On another note, I wasn't even aware of the FPS genre during my console days. I found it very weird that all you can see is a hand holding a gun  It was only Quake back then and then Crysis after many years. I think I have played FPS on the console. The controls are bad but still enjoyable. Its the same as playing a racing game on PC.
> However I was hoping "Kinect" and "Move" would bring realistic FPS gaming to consoles. A gun attachment and move would have been awesome. But my move is sitting idle and awaiting its death. I think it would have been so much better to play an FPS with a gun accessory.



PCs and consoles are better suited to different genres of games, you cant get best of all in one.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 22, 2011)

Wrong. PCs are suited for everything that comsoles can do (except maybe motion gaming).

All you need is a bunch of peripherals


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2011)

^^ I didn't say PC's are not suited for any games, of course Pcs are suited for all types of games.  I just said about "*gameplay experience*". And its obvious that racing and simulation games have better gameplay experience on consoles.


----------

